# F&D F5090 5.1 Multimedia Speakers



## nipunmaster (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, I recently bought a FENDA aka F&D F5090 5.1 speaker set for my pc. The purchase price was Rs.11000 from a local store. I bought it mainly for music and some surround movies.

Here are its specs:
    Subwoofer Frequency response:20Hz~120Hz
    Satellite Frequency response:120Hz~20KHz
    Music Power: 200W
    Output power (RMS):
    Front: 25W×2
    Center: 25W
    Surround: 25W×2
    Subwoofer: 75W

more specs here :
F&D F5090 | 5.1 Home Theater Speakers | Multimedia Speakers


I must mention the weight here. The entire speaker package was around 22-25 Kgs. Specially the subwoofer was very heavy. The speaker comes with 4 stands for the speakers. All speakers have 25W of RMS power. The center speaker also has 25W, which is very useful if you are upto watching movies or playing games in 5.1 mode, as all the dialogues or vocals come from it. I found the center speaker to be loud enough for watching movies. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/reviews/11892d1377089827-f-d-f5090-5-1-multimedia-speakers-img_2124.jpg

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/reviews/11893d1377089832-f-d-f5090-5-1-multimedia-speakers-img_2125.jpg

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/reviews/11894d1377089836-f-d-f5090-5-1-multimedia-speakers-img_2126.jpg

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/reviews/11895d1377089842-f-d-f5090-5-1-multimedia-speakers-img_2127.jpg

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/reviews/11896d1377089852-f-d-f5090-5-1-multimedia-speakers-img_2128.jpg

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/reviews/11898d1377089864-f-d-f5090-5-1-multimedia-speakers-img_2130.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/reviews/11899d1377089870-f-d-f5090-5-1-multimedia-speakers-img_2131.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/reviews/11900d1377089876-f-d-f5090-5-1-multimedia-speakers-img_2132.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/reviews/11901d1377089884-f-d-f5090-5-1-multimedia-speakers-img_2133.jpg



The stands add a good design element to the set of speakers. They come with a moderately long wire and some tedious assembly. I must warn here that the stands while having enough weight, do not stand as easily as expected. A slight jerk may topple down the speakers on the stands.

Now lets talk about the performance. After two weeks of listening to this, I can conclude that they are a real VFM for those who need a loud speaker with good mids and bass for them. I do feel that they lack the clarity or the sparkle in them in terms of high frequency vocals. The bass is very good, though it sound good after a week of testing it, and adjusting the proper location is vital. The bass can send shivers to the windows of your room if placed properly. I must tell that the surround experience was very good. I really enjoyed watching Ring 2 on it . The speaker boasts of dolby prologic decoding when playing in 2.0 source mode. It works as expected, no problem here. The only problem with the speaker is that they have a little less response for the high frequency range, not much problem for the regular user, but it may matter for the audiophile. F&D is a relatively new brand, it has done a nice job in providing VFM products.

Scores:
Design - 8/10
Center speaker - 8/10
Mid response - 8/10
Bass- 9/10
High freq. response - 6.5/10
Ease of setup - 7/10
Value for money VFM - 9/10

Overall - 8/10


----------



## onlytanmoy (Aug 21, 2013)

very nice review Nipun and congrats on the purchase.

Few queries-

a. Can you please list the various Source inputs? It got a Digital Coaxial, Digital Optical inputs?
b. Are the speaker stands detachable? The speakers can be wall-mounted?
c. Is is a Side-firing Subwoofer?


----------



## nipunmaster (Aug 21, 2013)

onlytanmoy said:


> very nice review Nipun and congrats on the purchase.
> 
> Few queries-
> 
> ...



Thank you Tanmoy.
A)it only has analog inputs for 5.1 audio and a seperate 2 channel input for AUX.
B)the speaker stands are comepletely detachable and they can be reduced to half of their size. Also the speakers have holes for mounting on walls and they can be detached from the stands.
C)it is a front firing subwoofer, and for best sound, carpet flooring is good, I heard the demo at the store on a carpet floored room and it sounded very good.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Aug 21, 2013)

thanks a lot for the prompt response bro..enjoy your new speaker set.


----------



## sram145 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi nipun,

I am thinking about getting a 5.1 speaker for my pc and came up with the following list to select the best. 

My usage is movies, games and music(in that order)

1. F5090
2. Edifier DA5000 Pro
3. F6000U

Queries:
1. Is  F5090 is better than the other two mentioned above? (I hardly find any reviews about F5090 than the other two and i am quite skeptical about this but liked the tower design of speakers)
2. Do i need a dedicated sound card for the mentioned speakers(My MB is Asus M5A97)

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 2, 2014)

sram145 said:


> Hi nipun,
> 
> I am thinking about getting a 5.1 speaker for my pc and came up with the following list to select the best.
> 
> ...



hello!

because nipun hasn't logged in here since quite some time, let me take the opportunity to reply to your query.

out of the 3, the best to watch movies is F5090, simply due to its powerful bass and loud speakers. for music, best of those 3 is Edifier DA5000 Pro, and you will need a good sound card like the Xonar DX to drive that system better. F6000U is a kind of does-everything-decently. for 1) and 2), i can't say if you will need a sound card for them. may be, borrow a card from some friend if any has it, and test for a day. so it mostly boils down to your preference. if movies, followed by gaming are your highest priority, then get F5090. if music-playback is going to be a regular feature, that too, some HQ music, then Edifier (its wooden satellites do re-produce quite good sound!), and if you're confused, then F6000U!

i believe you can still audition the F6000U at some stores, particularly, at 'more' megastore. do some recce. all the best!


----------



## baiju (Sep 3, 2014)

Look for Sony DTH HT IV300. Can be had for around 17.5K. It has two hdmi inputs, optical and coaxial inputs which will come handy if you want to enjoy 5.1 audio from hdmi or digital outputs.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 3, 2014)

agreed with the above post! if you can increase your budget, then certainly get a system that has digital inputs. they will surely (prove to) be useful!


----------



## sram145 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello Buddy!

Thanks for the reply. I will check out this weekend and see if i can audition out.


----------



## sram145 (Sep 4, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> agreed with the above post! if you can increase your budget, then certainly get a system that has digital inputs. they will surely (prove to) be useful!



Hi Ghormaanas and baiju,

Thanks for this suggestion. I think i can extend my budget to this if sound system proves to be better than the above listed 3 speakers in my post. Does it sound better?


----------



## baiju (Sep 5, 2014)

I haven't auditioned the sony system, can't say about audio quality. I mentioned it because of the connectivity options. If you can extend the budget look for Yamaha or Pioneer HT.


----------



## sram145 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok. Thanks baiju. And more question!

My room size is like 12 * 12 size, would F5090(200W RMS) would be overkill? May be in a year or so i might move to a bigger home but for my this is my room size and i don't want to under utilize my speaker system when i am in this room


----------



## Flash (Sep 5, 2014)

No thread hijacking.. [MENTION=292643]sram145[/MENTION]
Ask mods to move the replies for you, to a new thread.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 11, 2014)

sram145 said:


> Ok. Thanks baiju. And more question!
> 
> My room size is like 12 * 12 size, would F5090(200W RMS) would be overkill? May be in a year or so i might move to a bigger home but for my this is my room size and i don't want to under utilize my speaker system when i am in this room



i won't comment on the speakers being overkill or not, but you will definitely have to lower atleast the sub volume-level most of time times during movie-watching, esp. if the audio of the movie is very good. two scenes come to my mind while i type this - the intro-scene of Kill Bill Vol .1 and its sudden gunshot sound, and the first battle shown in Master & Commander and the thundering cannons in the scene. such scenes/movies/sounds can definitely shake the daylights out of any unwary viewer, if the settings are not configured properly beforehand.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 14, 2014)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION]>> Have you ever had a chance to audition/ test the Logitech Z906 speakers? Please share your experience. Is it good for movies, gaming? I have an ASUS M5A97_EVO_R2.0 mobo which has Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel. Can I use Toshlink optical cables to connect it with the z906 for superior sound quality? Please advise.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 15, 2014)

onlytanmoy said:


> @GhorMaanas>> Have you ever had a chance to audition/ test the Logitech Z906 speakers? Please share your experience. Is it good for movies, gaming? I have an ASUS M5A97_EVO_R2.0 mobo which has Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel. Can I use Toshlink optical cables to connect it with the z906 for superior sound quality? Please advise.



i haven't had any listening-experience with the Z906, but have had much feedback about them being very good, for gaming & movie-viewing, both, and esp., the optical input is a very handy feature. so yes, you could connect a TOSLINK cable i suppose. check a few reviews to confirm about that. but how much are you getting those for? in the past few months, the price of those speakers have soared to obscene levels. if quite high, then you may get a probably better class of an HT system for around that price.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 15, 2014)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION]> thanks for your response...i am not buying them pretty recently..so haven't queried the price yet. I have also heard about good review feedback on the z906..people speak very high of this 5.1 system. My room size is 10x11. Planning to carpet the floor. I will be using the z906 with my PC to watch the movies downloaded via torrents. I am looking for a thumping bass and some good cinematic experience.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 17, 2014)

onlytanmoy said:


> @GhorMaanas > thanks for your response...i am not buying them pretty recently..so haven't queried the price yet. I have also heard about good review feedback on the z906..people speak very high of this 5.1 system. My room size is 10x11. Planning to carpet the floor. I will be using the z906 with my PC to watch the movies downloaded via torrents. I am looking for a thumping bass and some good cinematic experience.



mention not! carpeting would anyway be good, and the Z906 would indeed fit the bill. don't worry anymore then, get them whenever you can.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 20, 2014)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION] >> I was doing some study on the z906 and found that the 2 main cons with z906 are
a. Not Compatible With Digital Dolby TrueHD/DTS-HD.
b. No HDMI Connectors.
Like I said, i will be hooking up the z906 to my PC via optical cable to watch movies downloaded via torrents, and not be using Bluray players. Do you think i can live without the Dolby TrueHD/DTS-HD as the movies will be compressed anyway in terms of audio too?
Say, i download Transformers Trilogy Limited CE Complete Bluray 1080p TrueHD-7 1 DTS-HD DD-5 1 x264 from torrent and play the movie via Cyberlink PowerDVD, can i still enjoy the sound thru the z906? Am really confused


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 20, 2014)

yes, even though a better source would want a better system to put out the sound through, for this particular scenario, am sure you would still be able to enjoy the aural-experience. additionally, you could use the analog connections in such a case as well, and check if you could discern any significant difference in the output via optical and analog for the said sound-streams. also, respite can be had in reflecting back on the fact that you are/were limited by your budget, and not by your choice. as i had written earlier, a critical point of note would be to check the speakers' current mkt.-price, and if you find that they are priced much more than their worth, or/and you have money to spare for a better system, then head the full-fledged HT way (ie, with AVR). though for only PC use in a smaller room, with the source being only ripped movies, it won't be a very good idea i suppose to cross the boundary over to the HT-segment. hence, i still deem Z906 to be a fit option in your budget (albeit, it shouldn't be overpriced), and understandably, you would've to compromise on a few features that (only) an advanced line of speakers provide, but it won't mar your experience IMHO. speaking of budget, what figure have you in mind?


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 20, 2014)

i couldn't not view any of the pics 

Can u reupload them?


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 21, 2014)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION] >> Thanks a lot for the clarification bro...you really helped me clear my mind. Yes, considering my requirement (watching blu-ray ripped downloaded movies) and scenario (small room size 10x11), z906 will be the ideal 5.1 system.
You are right about a full fledged HTiB with AVR but i won't be able to unleash the full potential of the system..it will simply be a overkill for my scenario...let alone the neighbors complaining about the loud noise 
My Budget is restricted within 20k. Do you think going for a sound card from Creative or Asus will vastly improve the sound quality as compared to the onboard audio from my ASUS M5A97_EVO_R2.0 mobo? It will be nice if this can be avoided as i don't intend to add up to the heat source inside the cabinet


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 21, 2014)

don't mention! 
you got it right! an HTiB would be an overkill. 
how vast would be the improvement in sound, i can't comment on that, but it definitely would be a significant improvement nevertheless; and won't noticeably heat up the cabinet's interior. however, realtek in itself would be sufficient, as its also good. one of my friends has been using the same motherboard without any additional sound-card, and has been gaming away and watching movies happily, without feeling any need for (the) upgrade. had the priority been listening to HQ music, then understandably things would've been different. but better to save some money in these turbulent times than splurge them all on stuff that you don't feel the immediate need of. 
if you wish to get a sound-card in future, then you may get a Xonar DX, new or used from any tech-forum. but i don't think there is or will be any need to be bothered about it now; so, happy movie-watching!


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 22, 2014)

[MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION] >> Great..many thanks. I can live without the sound card for now. Later, should I ever feel like, I will opt for Asus Xonar DX or Xonar Essence STX. Like I said earlier, I am also looking for a thumping bass experience, I hope the z906 will live up to its reputation and quench my thirst for some heavy bass


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 22, 2014)

reminds me of S550 and Z5500. 
anyway, am sure the Z906 won't disappoint you.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 22, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> reminds me of S550 and Z5500.
> anyway, am sure the Z906 won't disappoint you.



sorry, didn't get you mate  what about S550 & Z5500? reminds you of what?
Isn't the z906 the upgraded version/successor of z5500?
And by S550 are you referring to Sony BDP-S550?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 22, 2014)

you had written about the bass you wished to experience. that reminded me of the above-mentioned huge systems (and, S550 from Edifier). although the Z906 was touted as the successor to the Z5500, but as in most cases, (here too) the successor doesn't do justice to its predecessor's name & fame (for instance, the Altec Lansing MX5021 and its successor is another such case). but nevermind, you still would get to enjoy oodles of bass, even if you like overpowering or an overkill bass (since you are going to get your room's floor carpeted, am sure you would keep the sub on the ground in any case).


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 23, 2014)

ah..got it now...tell me one thing..is it recommended to keep the sub on the ground? i was thinking of keeping it on the table itself.


----------



## RaymondP (Sep 23, 2014)

nipunmaster said:


> Hello everyone, I recently bought a FENDA aka F&D F5090 5.1 speaker set for my pc. The purchase price was Rs.11000 from a local store. I bought it mainly for music and some surround movies.
> 
> Here are its specs:
> Subwoofer Frequency response:20Hz~120Hz
> ...



Where is another pics ?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 29, 2014)

onlytanmoy said:


> ah..got it now...tell me one thing..is it recommended to keep the sub on the ground? i was thinking of keeping it on the table itself.



certainly not on the table! yes, keep it on the ground.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Sep 30, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> certainly not on the table! yes, keep it on the ground.



sure mate, ground it will be  thanks a lot...wish you a happy durga puja.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 30, 2014)

onlytanmoy said:


> sure mate, ground it will be  thanks a lot...wish you a happy durga puja.



wish you the same!


----------



## asthst (Oct 17, 2014)

hello nipun, i also want to buy f&d f5090 . i have no knowledge of connectivity options written in the description page of this product . Something about RCA jacks ( F&D F5090 | 5.1 Home Theater Speakers | Multimedia Speakers ).

 I am going to use these for gaming only. I previously owned creative 4.1 which had 3.5mm two jacks (one green & one black) which i simply connected to my onboard audio 3.5mm jacks. But how will i connect these RCA jacks ? Are they also 3.5mm jacks? Will i be able to connect these speakers to my pc with wires & accessories  provided with speaker system ? Or do i have to buy some converter ?

Currently i have 6 connectivity options on my motherboard's onboard audio ( *i.picpar.com/WPfb.jpg ). 
Please help me i have zero knowledge about this.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 18, 2014)

RaymondP said:


> Where is another pics ?


why?
IMH0 quoting this much pics/content is overkill


----------

